
Ask HN: Aggregate Docker Host Info Without Kubernetes? - Jonnax
I&#x27;ve got a few VMs which are running docker.<p>Are there any tools that would allow me to securely connect up each docker host to something central.<p>Tracking simple things like what containers are running, what images are there.<p>Perhaps cpu &#x2F; disk usage and the ability to view logs and open a shell?<p>For my use case it feels overkill to deploy something big?
======
evrflx
Have a look at portainer:
[https://www.portainer.io/overview/](https://www.portainer.io/overview/)

